# Cheap Sublimation Inks



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

So I'm looking at sublimation inks and I found these - 4 liters for $276. I'm printing on a WF 1100, and will be putting in a CISS. Does anybody know anything about these inks, and if they'll be more trouble than they're worth?

Solvent parts and eco solvent inks for Roland,Mutoh/Mimaki


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Dye sublimation requires a ICC profile to print professionally. The ink manufacture would have to provide one or you would have to have one made.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

These inks do not appear to be sublimation inks. If you are new to sublimation, do yourself a huge favor .just buy from sawgrass inks.. .a bit pricey but they WORK. I price my products accordingly. Trying to get a correct ICC profile is not for a beginner .go with the real sublimation for awhile


----------



## noblehaus (Feb 21, 2011)

I use sensient ink got cost down to $135 per liter, Sawgrass patent ends in Feburary, then we ALL get cheap ink, can also get a UK ink for about $100 per liter


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

charles95405 said:


> These inks do not appear to be sublimation inks. If you are new to sublimation, do yourself a huge favor .just buy from sawgrass inks.. .a bit pricey but they WORK. I price my products accordingly. Trying to get a correct ICC profile is not for a beginner .go with the real sublimation for awhile


There are some sublimation inks on that page, just mixed in with others if you look around.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

noblehaus said:


> I use sensient ink got cost down to $135 per liter, Sawgrass patent ends in Feburary, then we ALL get cheap ink, can also get a UK ink for about $100 per liter


SG patent ends 9/2014 in the US


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Zenergy said:


> So I'm looking at sublimation inks and I found these - 4 liters for $276. I'm printing on a WF 1100, and will be putting in a CISS. Does anybody know anything about these inks, and if they'll be more trouble than they're worth?
> 
> Solvent parts and eco solvent inks for Roland,Mutoh/Mimaki


Others have mentioned about the ICC profile requirement, I would add that another consideration is having that amount of inks on hand, how quick can you use up 4 liters of ink? Sub inks "expire" after a certain date. Some are useable beyond that date, but are you really going to consume all that in a reasonable amount of time on a WF1100?

I'll gather some info and PM you more viable options that come with an ICC profile.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Zenergy said:


> So I'm looking at sublimation inks and I found these - 4 liters for $276. I'm printing on a WF 1100, and will be putting in a CISS. Does anybody know anything about these inks, and if they'll be more trouble than they're worth?
> 
> Solvent parts and eco solvent inks for Roland,Mutoh/Mimaki


I would also add that the website is US based, most likely they would not sell to you without a 42 inch or greater printer.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Try this one Sublimation Ink US$23/Litre For Epson C82/C84/C86/C88 Printers


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Zenergy said:


> So I'm looking at sublimation inks and I found these - 4 liters for $276. I'm printing on a WF 1100, and will be putting in a CISS. Does anybody know anything about these inks, and if they'll be more trouble than they're worth?
> 
> Solvent parts and eco solvent inks for Roland,Mutoh/Mimaki


Your best options for the WF1100 and your own CISS:

1. Buy Artanium CMYK inks in bulk bottles 125 mL each. These can come from a regular sublimation vendor or from ebay at _half off regular price from a couple of vendors,_ 1 vendor has a 100% positive feedback rating, the other is close to that but has better prices.

Note: Sublimation vendors usually won't reveal you can use bulk Artanium bulk inks in any 4 color Epson printer. The inks in bulk bottles are still supplied for the older 4 color Epsons before Sawgrass forced everyone into their own CISS hardware.

Use the WF30 profile and the setup instructions for the WF30 in your graphic program(s) and put the inks in yourself.

You can ignore the ink installation instructions, use the ink installation instructions provided by your CISS vendor.

Use the instructions from the link below, ignore the "Single use cartridge" instructions, you need to get the WF30 profile, get your graphic program setup, and setup your Epson printer driver.

Sawgrass Technologies - Single Use Cartridges

The WF30 profile for the original Artanium inks (that are available in bulk bottles) can be downloaded there along with the setup instructions.

For the printer wherever you see the term "WF30" just know you are using the WF1100. Also, in the Epson printer driver instructions the screenshots are for the WF30. Make sure the ICC option is OFF, the printer does not manage colors. Also, use the "matte" paper settings and "Photo" quality for hardgoods or optionally for softgoods use "Text + Photo" quality.

If you go this way I have exact screenshots for the WF1100 printer driver setup I can forward you if you can't "translate" the screens from the WF30 to the WF1100.

Note: You will not get sublimation vendor support if you go this route, but setup is easy and works great.

_You can also use refillable carts if you go this route. _

2. See your PM box for other sub inks options that supply an ICC profile.

*Going the "official" route ....*

You can also use the "official" WF1100 setup with Artanium inks in "bulk bags" but you must use Sawgrass hardware, and no refillable cart option. The black was swapped on the "official" setup vs. other CMYK Artanium inks starting with the WF1100, so the black is better using the official setup.

Your support would come from Sawgrass in this case use the "official" Sawgrass setup for the WF1100 from the same website. Whatever Sawgrass dealer you buy the system from can also support.


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

Mike, you are seriously awesome! Thanks for the info and I'll be sure to hit you up if I have any more questions, but what you posted looks pretty comprehensive.


----------

